# Hello, from Virginia



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

I also meant to add that she is also living with two other mares on my father in laws farm. A 15 year old Mustang named Star and a 8 year old Quarter Horse named Nelly. Nelly was also a rescue my sister in law got a few days after my father in laws Thoroughbred passed away. Nelly was starved and is pretty thin and has gotten food aggressive. 

Nelly will gobble her food up and pin her ears at my horse and chases her off and will bite her. They aren't fed together, they are on opposite ends of the pasture. I realize they are figuring out their pecking order and showing who's boss, I just hope my horse doesn't start losing weight because of this or get's injured. We're going to start tie feeding them, so hopefully that will solve the food aggression issue. Nelly also does this with the random hay piles in the pasture. If Nelly see's my horse anywhere near a hay pile, she chases her off. Any tips on this, or should I just stay out of it and let them figure it out?


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## jazz97 (May 6, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! What a pretty girl-she's so lucky you have her!! I'll try to think of a name 

*** OK! Read further, and definitely suggest Guinevere


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you decide to bring her to NOVA, there is a wonderful place with mostly TWH's in Berryvillle…..It is a wonderful place to board.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello from Pennsylvania! My horse is Northern Virginia born and bred.  What a lovely mare you have! The first thing that come to my mind when you say she has a name like "Chicago" in her pedigree is to A) Pick a name from the musical Chicago or B) Name her after another city.

Roxie, Velma, Mary, Liz, Annie, June, Hunyak & Mona are all names from the musical.

Here's a good link for city name ideas: 40 Baby Names Inspired By Cities Around The World | Disney Baby


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> If you decide to bring her to NOVA, there is a wonderful place with mostly TWH's in Berryvillle…..It is a wonderful place to board.


Thanks for the suggestion  I was hoping to board a little closer to my home, so I could visit her more often. I was looking at Tamarack Stables, Jarvis Stables, and Oliver Stables. Anyone have experience or feedback on any of these?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

No.unfortunately I don't. I am in Leesburg, so don't go to Alexandria (or that way on the beltway) unless I have to…..even with friends there. ;-)


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

So, we decided to go ahead an add a 4th to our herd. We bought a 11 year old mare Tennessee Walker yesterday for my father in law. He was very excited and overwelmed with joy. This big girl is going to have a wonderful life! 

So far, all the girls are getting along great! They've worked the pecking order out and everyone is living together peacefully.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Such happy news! What did you decide for a name for your first TWH, by the way?


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

Northernstar said:


> Such happy news! What did you decide for a name for your first TWH, by the way?


I actually tracked down her breeder tonight to find out if he knew what her name was, but he said he sold her at age 2 and she didn't have a name, so I'm calling her Tara. I did find out though, she was sold as a show horse for $35,000 four years ago! I was shocked!


----------



## Hayden69 (Mar 19, 2014)

Our new horse, Chance.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I travel to Northern VA area a lot and also to Salisbury. That area is a well kept secret with the best crab cakes anywhere !

Big vote for Guinevere...........also a great song.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum you have an nice group there Have fun with them


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Welcome! We have several Camelot horses at our barn. My horse and the BO's horse came from there, as well as one boarder, one training client, and two resale projects! They are all great horses. Sweet, personable, and steady.


----------

